
Understanding Nginx Server and Location Block Selection Algorithm - kamaraju
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/understanding-nginx-server-and-location-block-selection-algorithms
======
viraptor
You can use [https://nginx.viraptor.info](https://nginx.viraptor.info) if you
want to test it too.

